# Now this is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

stay tunned!!


----------



## durk (Oct 17, 2006)

err...do you hate Italian and black guys because hot asian girls like her would rather date them over an asian guy? lol


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

not attractive IMO


----------



## durk (Oct 17, 2006)

a little on the skinny side for my taste but I still think she is smokin.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

kenwood said:


> not attractive IMO



thats b/c you're ghey.

Besides we all know its Min0


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

in post #2 the 2nd pic looks like she's freakin 11-12yrs old lol and in post #4 the 5th on down she looks 11-12yrs old also lol. soo if thats your type, you might aswell be picking up elemtary school girls


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Asian women have horizontal vaginas


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

kenwood said:


> in post #2 the 2nd pic looks like she's freakin 11-12yrs old lol and in post #4 the 5th on down she looks 11-12yrs old also lol. soo if thats your type, you might aswell be picking up elemtary school girls





is this your type?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8608/limit/recent


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

Kenwoody, there you go:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=71924


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


>


*Yuck x50billion.....no tits no ass*


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

perhaps you should PM BigBiMelb foreman....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

kenwood said:


> in post #2 the 2nd pic looks like she's freakin 11-12yrs old lol and in post #4 the 5th on down she looks 11-12yrs old also lol. soo if thats your type, you might aswell be picking up elemtary school girls


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry, doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

viet jon have u seen the princess of india? One of the most beauiful women hands down.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

There's gotta be someone on IM that knows what a beautiful asian girl looks like.


btw, girls don't need huge huge tits, and a large ass to be pretty.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

big enough for you guys????



yes, I think she's hot also. But I would not consider wifing a girl like that. To pound her out a few times, see her in porno's, sure........but not girlfriend/wifey material.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> viet jon have u seen the princess of india? One of the most beauiful women hands down.



post some pics....


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


>



 Asians are gross, one time when I was in second grade an asian kid karate chopped me in my chest, I will always hate asians.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Asians are gross, one time when I was in second grade an asian kid karate chopped me in my chest, I will always hate asians.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Just that one thread made you a little racist. If you we're exposed to unequality all your life, you'd definatly be a racist.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Just that one thread made you a little racist. If you we're exposed to unequality all your life, you'd definatly be a racist.



no I will always only be racist against vietnamese people.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> There's gotta be someone on IM that knows what a beautiful asian girl looks like.
> 
> 
> btw, girls don't need huge huge tits, and a large ass to be pretty.


I hope so, cause I woke up next to one this morning, then I let one cross the street in front of me this morning, then I saw one at the bus stop, then I saw 2 walking down the street as I turned onto the street my workplace is on...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2006)

those chicks are gross.  Asian woman don't do it for me at all.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

*hot Or Not???*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Asians are gross, one time when I was in second grade an asian kid karate chopped me in my chest, I will always hate asians.



I'm sure that by "Asian" you meant "Big black man", by "karate chop" you meant "ass rammed", and by "always hate" you mean "keep a tube of KY in my pocket."

Hey, isn't about time for you to go to your "How to blow up infants" class?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *hot Or Not???*


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm sure that by "Asian" you meant "Big black man", by "karate chop" you meant "ass rammed", and by "always hate" you mean "keep a tube of KY in my pocket."
> 
> Hey, isn't about time for you to go to your "How to blow up infants" class?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *hot* Or Not???


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm sure that by "Asian" you meant "Big black man", by "karate chop" you meant "ass rammed", and by "always hate" you mean "keep a tube of KY in my pocket."
> 
> Hey, isn't about time for you to go to your "How to blow up infants" class?



there are no christian terrorists


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

Doms- I dont know why your face is in viet-john ass, he is racest against italians


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Asian women have horizontal vaginas


well if you turn the the right way they do...most all of my sexual exploits were asian women.  I started:Black girl, white girl, white girl, Hualapai Indian, Korean, Hawaiian, filipina, japanese, korean, black, japanese/hawaiian, vietnamese, japanese, korean, japanese, filipina, korean, japanese x 3, thai/chinese, and on, and on.... japanese for 8 years... present

Once I hit a streak of asian girls it was over...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

maniclion said:


> well if you turn the the right way they do...most all of my sexual exploits were asian women.  I started:Black girl, white girl, white girl, Hualapai Indian, Korean, Hawaiian, filipina, japanese, korean, black, japanese/hawaiian, vietnamese, japanese, korean, japanese, filipina, korean, japanese x 3, thai/chinese, and on, and on.... japanese for 8 years... present
> 
> Once I hit a streak of asian girls it was over...



you have good taste!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Doms- I dont know why your face is in viet-john ass, he is racest against italians



I'm sure what's with you're ass fixation. 

I dont' mind if he hates Italians.  He hasn't said that he hates me, so I don't care.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm sure that by "Asian" you meant "Big black man", by "karate chop" you meant "ass rammed", and by "always hate" you mean "keep a tube of KY in my pocket."
> 
> Hey, isn't about time for you to go to your "How to blow up infants" class?



im glad you are here to translate for us. i never would have understood that


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> there are no christian terrorists


Orly! 


October 2, 2004- Christian terrorist group kills 44 Hindus, wounds 118 in Northeast India. [1]
January 16, 1997- Christian Identity terrorist Eric Robert Rudolph bombs a gay nightclub.[2]
July 27, 1996- Christian Identity terrorist Eric Robert Rudolph bombs Centennial Olympic Park. Kills 1, wounds 111.
1983- Posse Comitatus militia member Gordon Kahl kills two Federal marshals in North Dakota. Three others are wounded.
*1969-2001- over 3000 people are killed in Ireland as a result of bombings and other violent acts between Catholics and Protestants. More than 1800 of those killed in "The Troubles" are civilians.*
1940s- Terrorist organization Christian Identity is formed on the West Coast of the United States. Followers believe Armageddon will take place as a race war between Aryans, the "pure" people, against Jews, Muslims, and non-whites.


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2006)

I think those girls are hot! too bad their breathe always smells like fish sauce or curried cat legs!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

MyK said:


> I think those girls are hot! too bad their breathe always smells like* fish sauce* or curried cat legs!



old.


used and abused.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 18, 2006)

Viet, those chicks are hot as hell.  I've always had a little thing for asians, now I just need to actually bang one.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Orly!
> 
> 
> October 2, 2004- Christian terrorist group kills 44 Hindus, wounds 118 in Northeast India. [1]
> ...


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> old.
> 
> 
> used and abused.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> old.
> 
> 
> used and abused.



kind of like your butt hole?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

keep trying mike. One day you might aggitate me.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Viet, those chicks are hot as hell.  I've always had a little thing for asians, now I just need to actually bang one.



glad someone here appreciates beautiful asian girls.


my man, you have good taste!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hot or Not?




are you still racest against arabs


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)

hot or not?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Hot or Not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice body, face looks like poo!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)

hot or not?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

kenwood said:


> hot or not?



please refrain from posting pictures of *transexual's* in this thread.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> nice body, face looks like poo!



yea right!  just admit it!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

kenwood said:


> hot or not?



Hot


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)

hold on and i'll post some pics


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)

Hot or not?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

kenwood said:


> Hot or not?


Getting cold, colder.....colder.....sorry Kenny I think you're dead...oh my god they killed Kenny, thanks bastards!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

your posting red x's


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 18, 2006)

Viet, I agree with you that asians are hot.  I love asian girls, infact I love colored girls in general.  But all of the ones you posted are not what I consider to be super hot.  Except for that one with the fucking amazing eyes.

*Edit*: Mikes girl is still the hottest in this thread imo


----------

